# Autotek 7006 31-band EQ



## MisterTedster (Feb 24, 2010)

I've decided to put this up on ebay. Thanks!

Old School Autotek 7006 31-Band Equalizer, Mint EQ! - eBay (item 230485846661 end time Jun-16-10 16:47:48 PDT)


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

happen to have a link to the owners manual?


----------



## MisterTedster (Feb 24, 2010)

afaik, there's no link online to it. But I can post up the scan of the manual when I get home from work.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

it's up to a 9 volt line driver with a 31 band eq..... needs power ground and remote. (correct) whats the deal with the center out?


----------



## MisterTedster (Feb 24, 2010)

The extra rca out is for those who are running a center channel. Here are the scans from the manual for this EQ.


----------

